# Funny comments at the grocery store??



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

Well, actually I thought the cashier was being nosy, but I am too polite to tell her so.

Wednesday, I stopped to pick up a few things at Brookshires. I always hit all the rows, because when they discontinue an item, they really mark it down. I hit the bean and rice aisle. They had some of the rice marked down to what amounted to 58 cents/ pound. I grabbed up 4- 5 pound bags. At the checkout, she wanted to know if I was buying for a restaurant. Nope, we just eat a lot of rice, and I couldn't pass up such a good sale. Truth be told, you all know why I bought it. But we do eat a lot of rice 

I just thought it was funny that she commented. I always buy by more than the few items at a time. I buy my veggies by the case, meat by the biggest package, etc. Fruit I buy several bags at a time. Taters by the 10 lb bag. Always did, even before I started prepping. This is the first time anyone has ever commented in 20 years of grocery shopping.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I've been eating lots of rice lately. I just rotated out a sack so we're getting through the old rice as fast as we can. Oddly I never get sick of rice. It's a good food.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I especially enjoy wild rice.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I eat a cup of brown rice for lunch just about every day. I have 3 oz beef, pork or fish, the rice, and green beans, and some fat free yogurt. Keeps me going strong all afternoon.


----------

